# DC Commuters: You've been served.



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

http://inlonesplendour.blogspot.com/2008/04/dc-bike-culture.html

Remember, don't forget to look good while doing it.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Do my cut-offs and t-shirt count as looking good? It's not spandex at least. Last time I encountered a spandexed commuter I drafted him for three miles doing 20 or so while giving him my own "why spandex is leading to the end of the world" diatribe. I'd like to think he stayed and listened because he wanted to know what I had to say, but when he left the MUT, it turns out he was wearing headphones, a fact I would have seen if I wasn't wearing sunglasses in the pre-dawn morning. So I guess I just wasted my breath on him. Next time I'll just hand him some old jeans to cover his bike shorts. I'll even roll up the cuff so they don't get caught in his chainring.

Jeez. Some people, you know?


----------



## daveIT (Mar 12, 2004)

You should give that speech to someone wearing spandex while driving their SUV to the gym to ride a stationary bike. Skitch on and let them have it.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

Confession time - I wear lycra while commuting. It's a 13 mile ride one way, and it's just more comfortable for me. Besides, I look dayum sexy.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

I wear the stretchy stuff too, for my 11 mile commute. It's more comfortable for riding at speed. I have enough bike shorts to commute every day. If I commuted in regular shorts, I'd never have any clean ones to wear after work and on the weekends. Plus, my "boys" would get pinched, I'd get too hot, and the shorts wouldn't be dry from the sweat by the time I leave in the afternoon.

I like to get a workout on my commute, and I doubt people going to the gym to work out are wearing their work clothes on the ellipticals (what an awful invention!)


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

i'm in full lycra kit, 16 mile commute each way. That's what the clothes were made for, she needs to get off her high horse and quit worrying about what others wear. ppl make fun of others to hide their own insecurities.

//i find it almost impossible to ride w/out clipless pedals.

///"But PEOPLE! The spandex! The bike shoes! Those silly velcro things used to protect your pant legs! The ugly college-style backpacks! Please, lovelies, invest in fenders, a chain guard, a basket and some g.d. NORMAL pedals"

fock you biatch!  srry she really struck a neerrve


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

I can only imagne how "high maintenance" the chick is who wrote that! Riding to work in 4" heels and a 'do that she won't put a helmet on? My guess is she's the type who works out at the gym with all her makeup on. The ultimate poser.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> I can only imagne how "high maintenance" the chick is who wrote that! Riding to work in 4" heels and a 'do that she won't put a helmet on? My guess is she's the type who works out at the gym with all her makeup on. The ultimate poser.


I generally agree with philosophy on commuting, but she criticising how people look from a "fashion" stand point. Who really cares? If you can ride to work in work clothes, good for you. But for those of us who choose not too, so what? Let's face it - most "fashionable" clothes are not at all practical for anything other than sitting around.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Ah, but the point is she's riding. She can wear whatever she likes and she can have an opinion about what others wear as well. Where's the harm in that?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

wooglin said:


> Ah, but the point is she's riding. She can wear whatever she likes and she can have an opinion about what others wear as well. Where's the harm in that?


No harm at all.

OTOH she seems (from her writings) to be the kind of rider we try real hard to avoid.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*I didn't read it, but . . .*

(workplace filter blocks most sites with "blog" in the url), but it sounds from the description like I'd react just like MB1 -- she's entitled to her opinion, and I'm glad anybody is riding, but why should anyone give a DAMN how another rider dresses if that person is comfortable?

I wear lycra shorts for my 6-mile flat commute. I'm going to shower and change when I get to work, so I wear what works. Bike shorts let me jump out of the saddle when I need to sprint for a light, without anything snagging, and they're always comfy on my tush. For short errand rides around town I wear whatever I'm wearing, but I'm going to be slow on those rides.

I see other riders in every imaginable sort of costume. My first thought is always, "I'm glad to see somebody getting around on a bike." 

I have no idea how I look to other people -- hopefully I just look like somebody who knows how to ride a bike pretty well, and who's in pretty decent shape for a graying late-50-something.


----------



## nachomc (Aug 31, 2006)

That lady is an idiot. I love the "I pay attention when I ride so I don't need a helmet" argument.

I pay attention when I drive so I'll stop wearing my seat belt.


----------



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

*Too Funny - LOL*

She writes:

"...*HUGE* threats to public safety that are small dogs. While biking around that area yesterday, there were three seperate occassions when I almost smacked into a car while staring at chihuahuas, little fluffy puppies and old fat bassett hounds. Talk about death by cute."

Someone's obviously got her head into something other than riding her bike... but, she is riding a bike. Hopefully she won't become a statistic.

I think the stem police will have a little fodder here. Anyone want to pimp her ride???


----------



## chatterbox (Nov 19, 2006)

I want to know what she does for a living that she can have total disregard for her clothing. I don't wear street clothes to commute largely because I'd like my street clothes to last a little longer. And in Tucson, I'm going to have to change my clothes when I get to work anyway, so might as well wear something padded to ride in. I only go 4 miles, but at 100+ degrees....

Like gutfiddle, I found her to be completely obnoxious. Sure she's riding, great. But does she have to be so snotty about it?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

chatterbox said:


> ...Like gutfiddle, I found her to be completely obnoxious. Sure she's riding, great. But does she have to be so snotty about it?


A lot of new converts to just about anything can be arrogant about it at first. If she sticks with commuting by bike she will likely come around to a more "live and let live" point of view.

Or not......

As far as where she could work dressed quite casually; there are a lot of small non-profits and NGOs in town that don't pay much and let their very over-qualified employees dress very, very casually except when big cheese are visiting. Heck even in the dark bowels of K-Street law firms and lobbiests the druges dress like druges everywhere.


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

I lived in DC for 12 years and commuted by bike all those years. My favorite was living in Chevy Chase and taking the capitol crescent trail to G'town and then into work. Incredible. At the end I did it on my 2002 major taylor Cannondale Single Speed. I am loath to sell it thinking I may one day return.

SingleSpeeds are huge and I too enjoy that more people are riding. However, this attitude has got to change. This young kids who have no idea how to ride much less ride a single speed in the fixed gear and no helmets are seriously in need of a scolding. Let's call it like it is, it's vanity. Do you know how many times I have come across some urban hipster in a fixed gear, said hi, and then watched them wipe out? It's more times than I care to think.

I am starting velomonkey.com to just put up something else. These people are idiots, idiots who happen to ride bikes, but they are certainly not bike riders.

That's my opinion and I'm entitled to it ; )


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

velomonkey said:


> ....These people are idiots, idiots who happen to ride bikes, but they are certainly not bike riders....


Would you rather have them on bikes or in dinoburners?


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Double standard*

I'm a little amazed by the replies here. She's very Euro. We need more women in street clothes with 4 inch heels leisurely riding their 3-speeds to work while checking out the chihuauas. Not less. I'll take 100 of her over 100 critical massers any day. Granted I don't want to be on the sidewalk or the MUT with her, but I don't ride there anyway.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

hey i'd love to have more ladies biking all over, i dont care if they're in a poodle skirt and stilleto heels but that doesnt mean i have to listen to them spew condescending garbage about ppl that commute everyday. I dont judge them why cant they leave others be that arent subscribing to their "fashion".


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

MB1, read above, "I too enjoy that more people are riding." I think I would rather have them on bikes. Having said that, I have gotten my butt slapped, been crowded and honked at by a car more in the past few years than I did during all of the 90s. Car drivers are getting pissed and I'm sorry, but I think some of this anger comes from some urban hipster running a red light, hitting cars cause they can't stop and a host of other things. 

Plus, relax, I can make fun of them just as much as they much fun of anyone and everyone else.

For the record, everyone is welcomed on bikes, even idiots ; )

Best,

Patrick


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

I've got a feeling that lady can check off pretty much every entry on stuffwhitepeoplelike.com…
My bet is her semester abroad enlightened her that helmets are not necessary and only ugly americans wear sports clothing to ride bikes, conveniently ignoring the fact that helmets may not be as necessary in Copenhagen where bikes outnumber cars 3:1, and office clothes are fine because the city center is only 3 miles across, it has a temperate climate, and is dead flat.


----------



## nachomc (Aug 31, 2006)

IMO, cars or not, you can still screw up and go head first in to the ground, regardless of speed. Adding a lot of traffic - cards, peds, other bikes, only makes the risk higher. My hair looks great too, but I'd rather have a "bad hair day" every day of the week than a "brain on the concrete and I'm dead day" just once.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

I just read this entire thread. I really shouldn't have. Especially after what I saw last night. As I rode through Northwest DC, on my way from College Park to Takoma Park, I saw this couple--who were obviously too old to be on any sort of non-enclosed conveyance--riding their bikes. OK, so they're just riding for fun. I was going to let it go, then I saw that they were on Waterford bicycles.

Waterford?  Really? Shouldn't they be on some pipe-steel dutch bike with baskets and everything on the front?

As I got over the feeling of vomit rushing to my mouth--which I managed to suppress for fear of angering the sensitive drivers in their Volvos and Saabs--the couple turned away from me. They were decorated from head to toe in all sorts of reflective striping, LED's and mirrors. What had I done to anger the fashion gods. I'm glad it wasn't raining, for fear of seeing fenders on those beautiful bikes they didn't deserve.

They turned away from me a few blocks later, but not before I fainted on the bike. Fortunately some kind driver woke me up and moved me to the sidewalk after running over my bike. He offered to buy a new one, but he'd been so nice I told him it wouldn't be necessary.

I would never wish these sights on anyone.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

OverStuffed said:


> I just read this entire thread. I really shouldn't have. Especially after what I saw last night. As I rode through Northwest DC, on my way from College Park to Takoma Park, I saw this couple--who were obviously too old to be on any sort of non-enclosed conveyance--riding their bikes. OK, so they're just riding for fun. I was going to let it go, then I saw that they were on Waterford bicycles.....


Good one, did you really see us last night?


----------



## gowencm (Mar 4, 2007)

Lighten up, Francises. 

I thought some of her comments were funny. We look goofy. And I agree with Wooglin, I think we need more like her before we need less. If cycling ever makes it mainstream, it's going to have to leave room for all sorts of people, not just those who are happy to jump on a bike in the rain in February for a 17mi commute. I'm happy to see people in dress clothes coasting along to work because at least when I'm waiting to pass them, there's no noxious fumes spewing into my face (i hope).

For the record, I wear normal clothes to commute year round, for a combination of reasons: 
My work dress is very casual (i'm a grad student).
My commute is only 2mi each way.
I'm too poor to afford enough cycling specific gear to use it daily (see the grad student comment).

I'm actually looking forward to getting a job that pays and is actually several miles from work so I have the justification to buy a dedicated commuter complete with racks/bags/full fenders/lycra/ and all the other goodies.


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

Hey, Gowencm: were you giving me lines from Stripes? Cause I am not sure who you were saying that to, but a grad student giving me lines from Stripes. I think not.

Look, my bike, chics in new york are paying top dollar for. I hardly ever wear bike shorts and when I do it's something unusual. This lady thinks she is so special, well I am sure there are a lot ways I go that she has never gone. And by the way, the name is psycho.

BTW to anyone and everyone else, riding in the rain is fun, riding with fenders is even better. If you want the belgium style, then fenders are part of the package. Sorry.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*don't completely disagree with her*

but there is no way I could dress in my suit and tie on my bike and ride the 25 hilly km into work (even if I cut part off by taking transit). I do ride around pretty often in my jeans (with helmet, mind you), and I admit that when I do ride to work I usually wear a pair of regular shorts over my lycra and change at the office.

But, if I had a five mile mostly "downhill" (how does that work - both ways?) I probably would not wear my cycling togs. Besides, it rains around here all the time, so I am sure going to put on my wet weather gear.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

RANT ON

Commuting or just hammering, I really wish more roadies did not wear the common cycling costumes. Baggies and looser fitting shirts can not be that much of a disadvantage to 95% of roadies.

I'm convinced that one reason road/commute cycling is not as popular here in the USA is our costumes. Very few kids in the range of 16 - 21 are willing to wear spandex. 

I don't have any real figures but I would suspect that BMX and MTB is as popular with kids here as most anywhere else. 

It is not a matter of "ARBs" looking down there nose at folks in street clothes or baggies. It's just a matter of feeling very out of place.

I have been showing up to slower group rides on a MTB in street clothes for years. I generally wear my costume if I'm on one of my road bikes mostly because people would flip if I was riding in a fast pace line with them in jeans.

Don't even get me going on clipless pedals. IMO there offer ZERO benefit to most recreation riders and are responsible for the vast majority of falls. I find it amazing when people say they can't ride with platforms. Do you have no fine motor control of your legs?

RANT OFF!

P.S.

This board does not offer a sample representation of the average recreational cyclist.


----------



## gowencm (Mar 4, 2007)

lol. for the record, "Francises" was plural...

my point is, I'm gonna ride a lot in any weather wearing whatever I want whether some chick is laughing at my clothes or not. And if they have their own little hip scene THAT INVOLVES USING BIKES TO GET FROM PLACE TO PLACE, I'm happy with it. I'm not qualified to decree Cycling Right and Wrong. That's RTMS's job (the blogger formerly known as BSNYC). 

and my life is 100x better since i got some Planet Bike Speedez fenders, and I can't wait to get a real commuter with full fender room...


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

MB1 said:


> Good one, did you really see us last night?


I didn't see you last night. I haven't seen you on an evening commute in about two years. Usually around the monuments around 6 or so. I've been keeping to the suburbs for various reasons (mostly school) for a while. You're back at Eastern Market, now, right?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

OverStuffed said:


> .... You're back at Eastern Market, now, right?


Every Saturday, I'll likely take July and August off for some personal time.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Lifelover said:


> ....This board does not offer a sample representation of the average recreational cyclist.


Ain't it the truth.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Lifelover - You're obviously just soft pedaling circles around the cul-de-sac if you think clipless offers no advantage. Most people who ride a lot couldn't ride without them.

And as for regular shorts.... ride at 20-30 mph and let me know how it works when those shorts are wedged up against your crotch. If you could even hit those speeds with two windsocks slowing you down. The big advantage of lycra is that it stays in place and doesn't act like a parachute.

But if you're putzing along at 10 mph like the woman the OP referred us to, then by all means, wear a skirt and heels. (nttawwt)


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

Lifelover said:


> RANT ON
> 
> Commuting or just hammering, I really wish more roadies did not wear the common cycling costumes. Baggies and looser fitting shirts can not be that much of a disadvantage to 95% of roadies.


Let it be known, that the velomonkey has an issue with the full regalia club kit most cyclists wear. The fact is, it's make believe most of the time. A cat IV in their club kit and full-on zipp 404 wheels is closer to the fat dude on a mountain bike than he is to any tour rider. Yea you might look like the tour rider, but in terms of fitness there is a chasm between a cat IV rider and a tour rider - conversely, that difference is a lot closure between the dude on the MTB and said cat IV rider. Also, what's wrong with showing up in black shorts and a red jersey? Jeez. I ride with dudes who have to where the club kit on EVERY SINGLE RIDE. I bet they wear it when they work on their bike, too.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*I finally got to read it*

Big deal. Just kind of silly, mostly. I'd kind of like to see a picture of her riding in her dress and heels, though. That's always nice to see. And maybe another picture of her after her afternoon ride home on one of those D.C. August days, with the sweat stains on the dress. Sweaty girls are okay by me.



> Let it be known, that the velomonkey has an issue with . . .


I don't know; sounds to me like "the velomonkey" has a a lot of "issues." All this discussion of whether other people are wearing the right clothes, or riding the wrong bike, is tedious. You wear what you want, and ride what you want, and I'll do the same. I'll save the bile for the chick in the SUV who almost runs me off the road because she's talking on the cellphone.

Regarding team kit, I don't know where the velomonkey rides, but around here it's certainly not the case that "most cyclists" ride in club jerseys. Also, I have no first-hand knowledge, not having ridden on a team, but I've been told that many club teams request their members to wear the jersey as often as possible, to give the sponsors maximum bang for the buck and therefore encourage continued sponsorship. Many riders are happy to accomodate this request. 

One of my favorite jerseys is the design worn by the Italian team at the '96 Atlanta olympics. Though I am partly of Italian descent and have an Italian surname, and can even speak-a da language un po', I was NOT a member of that team. So I guess it's improper for me to wear it; but I like it, so I wear it.

Everybody have a nice day, and get out for a good ride this weekend. Ciao, baby.


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

JCavilia said:


> I don't know; sounds to me like "the velomonkey" has a a lot of "issues."
> 
> Regarding team kit, I don't know where the velomonkey rides, but around here it's certainly not the case that "most cyclists" ride in club jerseys. Also, I have no first-hand knowledge, not having ridden on a team, but I've been told that many club teams request their members to wear the jersey as often as possible, to give the sponsors maximum bang for the buck and therefore encourage continued sponsorship. Many riders are happy to accomodate this request.
> 
> ...


Let velomonkey rephrase, he doesn't have issues per se, as much as opinions. Have you ever been on the 10am ride in DC? It's a freaking gang battle - everyone wearing their club outfit, i.e., NCVC, Harley, DC Velo, Coppi - but then national champ Simon Walker shows up in some circa 1996 orange Pearlizumi jersey and spanks everyone. That's what velomonkey is talking about!!!!!!!!! Unfortunately velomonkey doesn't have legs that strong, but he does have plenty of 90s pearl jerseys and plenty of opinion to go with it. 

As for the italian jersey, wear it and if anyone gives you a hard time make fun of their team kit (this of course requires them wearing a team kit, but I suspect anyone who says anything is in some lame kit). That's what velomonkey does, but then again, I am just a chimp on a bike - so what do I know?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

velomonkey said:


> , but then again, I am just a chimp on a bike - so what do I know?


You and me both, _fratello_. I really don't encounter these issues much. I've never done that ride (moved away from D.C. some time ago) and in fact don't do group rides much at all anymore, since I realized that riding solo in traffic so much has trained my instincts in a way that makes me a bit of a menace to a group.

Have a good one.


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

I generally find team regalia silly.I see a guy pretty regularly (who must be commuting) with a full team CSC outfit on, and i mean the bike, the helmet, the jersey, shorts, EVERYTHING). Do i think it's silly, yes.

What is at least as silly, and potentially MUCH more hazardous, is hipsters ape-ing the bike messenger style on fixey track bikes with no brakes, or a shoddy attempt at putting one up front. Bike messengers, like pro's, ride bikes for a LIVING. They are, whether you agree with HOW they ride, very good at riding. For god sake if you ride recreationally or for commuting only- put on a damn helmet and get some brakes. I saw some guy on a fixey trying to pull a track stand at a red light just topple the other day and thus hold up traffic/almost die. His cutoffs and messanger bag looked good, as did his vintage cycling cap, but the stain he almost left on the pavement wouldn't have been pretty.

I'm not saying don't put some style into you're riding. Do it, I do, everyone does to some extent. $25 bell helmet, khaki shorts and high white socks? Rock on man. Full carbon Italian race-monster and full Quickstep get up? Whatever makes you happy. Single-speed, messenger bag, and back of calf tattoos? Cool. 

Just don't ride like a dick and put a helmet on so I don't have to go to therapy after seeing you get your head exploded. 

PS- Good for you that you're riding a bike, WHOEVER you are.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

Just for the record, I am very much in favor of women + bikes + skirts + heels.

I just don't like it when people make fun of me. :sad:


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

tindrum said:


> I generally find team regalia silly.I see a guy pretty regularly (who must be commuting) with a full team CSC outfit on, and i mean the bike, the helmet, the jersey, shorts, EVERYTHING). Do i think it's silly, yes.
> 
> What is at least as silly, and potentially MUCH more hazardous, is hipsters ape-ing the bike messenger style on fixey track bikes with no brakes, or a shoddy attempt at putting one up front. Bike messengers, like pro's, ride bikes for a LIVING. They are, whether you agree with HOW they ride, very good at riding. For god sake if you ride recreationally or for commuting only- put on a damn helmet and get some brakes. I saw some guy on a fixey trying to pull a track stand at a red light just topple the other day and thus hold up traffic/almost die. His cutoffs and messanger bag looked good, as did his vintage cycling cap, but the stain he almost left on the pavement wouldn't have been pretty.
> 
> ...


My only thought on the CSC kit, is that around here (DC Burbs) the person could be a CSC employee and like working for the company. I wish my company (another large defense contractor) would sponsor a world class cycling team.. I'd definitely wear some of the gear if they did (though maybe not everything all the time).


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Brick Tamland said:


> Just for the record, I am very much in favor of women + bikes + skirts + heels.


Good deal. I was beginning to worry. 

http://www.happywomanmagazine.com/Features/cyclingskirts.htm


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> My only thought on the CSC kit, is that around here (DC Burbs) the person could be a CSC employee and like working for the company. I wish my company (another large defense contractor) would sponsor a world class cycling team.. I'd definitely wear some of the gear if they did (though maybe not everything all the time).



it is possible, you're right... even though i'm in PA and i think CSC is west-coast and virginia based... i guess what i was getting at is that for me, personally, i think looking TOO much of any particular part is a little weird. I will wear my LBS's jersey from time to time, since i think they are the best shop in town, i advertise for them, they give me nice deals. 

I just *really* dislike the idea of the consumer actually PAYING to advertise for all the company's emblazoned on a jersey. maybe if it's the jersey of a favorite rider or something... but still. I'll just continue to rock a plain gray pearl izumi jersey until people want to start buying up real-estate on my body. when a company buys me a beautiful bike, and all my poor-ass has to do is wear their garish livery when i ride, sign me up. otherwise, i'm plain-jane. 

*note: i'm not totally innocent, however. i do keep a liquigas water bottle... thats my fav. team  

speaking of commuting, i gotta get to work.


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

tindrum said:


> I generally find team regalia silly.I see a guy pretty regularly (who must be commuting) with a full team CSC outfit on, and i mean the bike, the helmet, the jersey, shorts, EVERYTHING). Do i think it's silly, yes.
> 
> What is at least as silly, and potentially MUCH more hazardous, is hipsters ape-ing the bike messenger style on fixey track bikes with no brakes, or a shoddy attempt at putting one up front. Bike messengers, like pro's, ride bikes for a LIVING. They are, whether you agree with HOW they ride, very good at riding. For god sake if you ride recreationally or for commuting only- put on a damn helmet and get some brakes. I saw some guy on a fixey trying to pull a track stand at a red light just topple the other day and thus hold up traffic/almost die. His cutoffs and messanger bag looked good, as did his vintage cycling cap, but the stain he almost left on the pavement wouldn't have been pretty.


I think we're all in agreement - more bikes means better lives. No question. Regarding the team kit. I too think it's silly and it's something I wouldn't do. However, is a full get up in discovery gear, head rag and all, all that different from wearing a club jersey, shorts and bike where you get a small discount at a LBS? Mind you, there is still race fees to be paid that aren't reimbursed and annual club memberships. My vote, both are silly. Also, why is cycling so different? I dare anyone of these riders who make fun of the dude in the full CSC outfit to go to DC, find a basketball game and make fun of the guy wearing the Georgetown jersey or the Celtics Jersey or Knicks jersey or whatever. Cause I suspect if they did they'd be laid out pretty quickly and decisively. 

But again . . . I am just a chimp on a bike so what do I know.

BTW, the velomonkey onetime laid out some urban hipster with a campy hat who was going perpendicular to the traffic. Why was he going perpendicular to the traffic? Beats me, but he and velomonkey collided, velomonkey was intact, this guy wasn't. I might be a chimp on a bike, but I am a 190 pound 6'3" chimp and in cycling it makes me a goliath . . .who happens to be a chimp on a bike. 

Let's ride!!!!!!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*tributes*



tindrum said:


> i
> 
> *note: i'm not totally innocent, however. i do keep a liquigas water bottle... thats my fav. team


That's valid. Another of my favorite jerseys is the "Z" from the Lemond era. Still among the best-looking of the "billboards", IMO.


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

JCavilia said:


> That's valid. Another of my favorite jerseys is the "Z" from the Lemond era. Still among the best-looking of the "billboards", IMO.


Velomonkey likes the Bianchi jersey from 2003. Now if only the let Levi Ride crowd would make a TREK team . . . .


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

velomonkey said:


> Velomonkey likes the Bianchi jersey from 2003. Now if only the let Levi Ride crowd would make a TREK team . . . .


that whole kit is pure class, insofar as wearing whole team kits go


----------

